# Manual Networking:Local Lan OK, wLan KO [SOLVED]

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all.

I'm trying to get eth0 operational as follows:

Initial situation after boot:

```
Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo
```

shell script to start eth0 and add a minimal routing:

```
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.21/24

route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
```

which leads to this:

```
Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

at this stage I can ping another adress in my local network. Unfortunatly DNS resolution doesn't work. My /etc/resolv.conf

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by resolvconf

search fontenay.lpm

nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220
```

What am I missing ?

EDIT : resolv.conf is empty at boot time. See below

Thanks for your attentionLast edited by CaptainBlood on Sun Oct 17, 2010 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

CaptainBlood,

That all looks good - you are using opendns.

Try 

```
ping google.com

ping 173.194.36.104
```

Thats ping google by name and IP

IF the first fails and the latter works, try using your ISPs nameservers

----------

## CaptainBlood

Thanks for quiick reply   :Smile: 

Actually I made a mistake, because the resolv.conf is empty at boot time.

NetworkManager must be the culprit as it is started at boot time.

Updating the /etc/resolv.conf as I've described it made the trick.

My aim is to open and close eth0 as root at boot time. I guess I will solve that issue the rough way, i.e. overwriting the file by copy.

Thanks for your attention, interest and support

----------

